# Is This A Decent Setup For A. Versicolor?



## Selket (Jun 16, 2009)

I am getting 2 versis and want to know if this is an ok setup. I have another one just like this one for the other. Mainly I am worried about the ventilation, is there a good amount of ventilation?







Thanks


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jun 16, 2009)

looks great man


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats exactly how I have mine.


----------



## deathcrew (Jun 16, 2009)

That's perfect man!!:clap:


----------



## codykrr (Jun 16, 2009)

looks good! but man id say that hadto be time consuming to drill all hose holes! maybe next time you can use robc or my idea for ventilation....both ways are simple and fast. here is the link

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=154990&page=2


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 17, 2009)

Your right cody.I bet you spent a couple hours drilling those holes.Theres only problem 
I can see.In 6 months your going to have to make new bigger containers.But the 
more ventilation the better.Thay look great.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's perfect, love the cube


----------



## codykrr (Jun 17, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Your right cody.I bet you spent a couple hours drilling those holes.Theres only problem
> I can see.In 6 months your going to have to make new bigger containers.But the
> more ventilation the better.Thay look great.


and thats why i do it my way....ive rehoused so many slings that drilling became nothing but a headache. the only reason i could justify drilling that many holes was if i had something to move in once i moved something out. im telling you guys either a hole saw with a screen vent like rob does, or a hot knife window screen and some hotglue like i do.


----------



## Selket (Jun 17, 2009)

Drilling the holes did take a while, but not over an hour. I was thinking about doing screen, but for some reason opted against it. When I re-house them, I will probably use screen.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 17, 2009)

looks good


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 17, 2009)

another alternative if you still like all those holes vs. a screen is to use a soldering iron or some have even used a heated paperclip (for much smaller holes).  takes alot less time than i'd imagine drilling would (for me, anyway).

i think both ventilation methods are great, though, and i'm working on a mixture of both.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

don't use window screen, T's and crickets can chew through it... that is unless its a metal screen.


----------



## Selket (Jun 17, 2009)

How should I control the humidity in these enclosures? Should I just mist the substrate every few days? Or should I dump some water on the substrate to make sure it is damp all the way through? Should I mist the walls of the enclosure?

Thanks.

I did try searching, but not a lot came up...


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Mist the sides often. You can also mist the substrate as well. I wouldnt dump water in it but just enough to keep everything moist and you will be in good shape.


----------



## Selket (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, I will try to mist the sides, but I read somewhere that it is not good to mist the T itself. It would just seem hard to mist the side with out getting the T a bit wet. Right now I just have the substrate misted, kind of like in the picture I posted earlier.

I love these little guys, they both ate, and one is starting a web. Well one is making a web around the cricket and stopping to eat every now and then.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 17, 2009)

When I mist my sling containers my avics hide from the mist, one uses a leaf and the other uses her own webbing platform which she runs underneath. It's very cute 

I use an 'atomiser' spray bottle which basically turns the water in the an ultra fine mist similar to an aftershave spray so the tiny droplets don't flood any of my slings out.

Glad to hear they're eating well and sounding happy


----------



## Selket (Jun 17, 2009)

Also would a false bottom setup help keep the humidity higher? If you don't know what I mean, it is a layer of gravel in the bottom, then you put your substrate on the gravel, and have a tube going through the substrate into the gravel. You then pour water in the tube so it is in the gravel layer, and evaporates up and keeps the substrate moist.

I use the false bottom setup for my emperor scorpion. 

I was just wondering how good it would be for the versi setup.

Thanks


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 17, 2009)

You did a great job.Evan after thay grow out of the containers.You can reuse
for your next slings.So thay wont go to waste.


----------



## Selket (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone know if false bottom would work?

Also one has some cricket remains in its web. Should I remove the cricket? I do not really want to disturb the web, but I also do not want mites.

Thanks


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 20, 2009)

If the T has finished with the cricket then it's definitely good practice to pick out the bits left behind - food boluses or parts of cricket as you don't want mould or mites (as you correctly stated)


----------



## Selket (Jun 28, 2009)

It seems that one of the slings builds a web around the cricket, if it can't eat all of it. So there are several small webs in the enclosure. I do take the cricket remains out, but sometimes it is half a cricket or more.

Does anyone else see this happen where the sling or T will build a web around a cricket?

The other one usually just brings the cricket to its web rather than building a new one. I also don't like taking the cricket out of the web because it destroys it a bit, but I would rather that happen than mites or mold.

Thanks


----------

